# A buddy gave me some goat meat



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I did some research and it seems 63% of the red meat eaten in the world is goat. 

I got about 30 lbs. I'm researching recipes now. I'll report back on how it came out.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jamaican and jerked recipes use a lot of goat.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Goat stew, shred the meat and cook like you would for chicken stew. Around here, organizations hold goat stew fundraisers about as often as chicken stew or bean plate fundraisers.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been doing my homework on raising goats for meat, I've tried to find it locally to try eating and no luck so far so yes would be interested in what you think of it, I guess worse case I'll just buy a goat from someone local and butcher it out.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

talob said:


> I have been doing my homework on raising goats for meat, I've tried to find it locally to try eating and no luck so far so yes would be interested in what you think of it, I guess worse case I'll just buy a goat from someone local and butcher it out.


You could try looking for an asian or Indian grocery store. Usually college towns have one of those nearby.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Goat is goooood! Once lived on the second floor of an apt building. Every spring my down stairs neighbor would cook a goat on their patio, usually about 24 hours. It smelled incredible. The second year I just showed up at their door with a plate. They filled it. The third spring they sent a child up with a plate for me!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just had my 1st goat taco this past Fall. The flavor, with plenty of seasoning, was very good, it was a little fatty and stringy but I liked it. That day we also shared cabeza, lingua and carnè asada tacos. Every last one was delish!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've eaten alot of American antelope which is a goat I believe. The meat is excellent and I cook it like any other meat.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I tried goat over 20 years ago, and for the life of me, I cant remember what it tasted like.
Just a few months ago, I told the lovely one that I want to find some goat meat to try. I hope we like it so we can raise some for the meat.
I'm afraid it may taste like lamb. She hates lamb, and I'm really not fond of it. I buy a piece of lamb about once a year. She takes one tiny piece just to reaffirm that she does not like it. 

She will eat deer. She hates the smell when it's cooking and looses her appetite if she cooks it. If I cook it, she'll eat it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*the Gods eat goat.......*

Goat meat wow even the Gods eat goat, I grow up eating goat meat I`m limited now because my family looks at a goat as a Walt Disney animal:nuts: but my advice to you is to clean the meat well and especially the white membrane attach to the meat, next you will need a good marinade for at least 24 hours, plenty of crush garlic, oregano, scotch bonnet peppers, onions and plenty of sour orange juice which is the key in eliminating the goat gamy odor and taste if no orange juice is available then vinegar will do, after the 24 hours dump the marinade and using the same combination of aromatics pre-fried the meat and cook in a slow heat(I cook mine in my Crockpot)with plenty of dry wine (red, white) no sweet stuff please, salt and hot peppers to taste. Many like this great dish as is, many add tomato paste for a different dimension, is a great dish for a nice wine and hearty bread.
:beercheer:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> I tried goat over 20 years ago, and for the life of me, I cant remember what it tasted like.
> Just a few months ago, I told the lovely one that I want to find some goat meat to try. I hope we like it so we can raise some for the meat.
> I'm afraid it may taste like lamb. She hates lamb, and I'm really not fond of it. I buy a piece of lamb about once a year. She takes one tiny piece just to reaffirm that she does not like it.
> 
> She will eat deer. She hates the smell when it's cooking and looses her appetite if she cooks it. If I cook it, she'll eat it.


K doesn't like lamb either. I grew up eating it but K thinks it is greasy. But then he grew up in a very large family so feeding everyone lamb would be expensive. It was just the three of us when I was a kid.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Goat is lower in fat and cholesterol than chicken with the skin off. Now's the time to buy a young wether (castrated buck) for meat. It's kidding season and young bucklings are a dime a dozen. An experienced goatherd will wether the kid at no extra cost.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Here's the recipe I've choosen for the first run.*

I got this from a farm on the internet that sells goats for consumption.
I've got about 3 pounds marinating now. Thinking about 4 hours. Wanted to let it sit overnight but was too lazy to do it last night. Around 4 pm I'll toss in the oven for 3 hours slow. I've also loaded the remaining meat in my 16 quart dutch oven. It's in a 250 degrees. Will let that slow cook until 4, pull it out and can it.

Below is from the Farmer:

This is one of the first recipes we handed to people who didn't know how to cook with goat meat. It's a simple herb marinade, and you can take the meat from refrigerator to oven without taking it out of foil it's wrapped in.

Ingredients:
1-4 lbs. of goat meat (stew meat or bone-in cuts such as shanks or chops work well)
1/2 C. olive oil
1 Tbl. oregano
1 1/2 tsp. black pepper
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 Tbl. lemon juice
1 Tbl. white vinegar
2 tsp. garlic, minced
1 tsp. ginger, minced
Directions:
Set the goat meat aside. In a food processor, combine all remaining ingredients and pulse into a paste. Coat the goat meat completely with the paste, wrap it in aluminum foil and refrigerate. Marinate for at least two hours.
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Bake the goat, in the foil, for 40 minutes. Reduce the heat to 350 degrees and bake for an additional 2 hours. The meat is finished when the juices run clear. Let the cooked meat rest for 20 minutes before carving. Serve over rice.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We raised goats back in the 80's, we also ate them, not much different than venison, just leaner. Their diet parallels deer to a great degree. I have always liked lamb and mutton, I've never found it to be greasy, but then we remove most all of the fat on meats before we cook them anyway, so it's basically how one processes meat as to any greasiness or for that matter how the meat ends up tasting. I've had elk and wild meats that were given to us that were not aged or handled properly and I can understand why some people don't like the so called, wild flavor, this is the reason I do all the processing for ourselves.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

Very lean, very delicious.... 
When I was a child we lived in the Australian outback and all of our fresh meat was wild goat. 
Later we kept goats and ate them. 
Love it!


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I've never eaten goat meat but coincidentally some people who have to move are giving away 7 Boer Goats and asked us if we wanted them. Haven't made up my mind yet, but I can't help but wonder why it isn't more widely available in the grocery stores if it's so good?


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

squerly said:


> I've never eaten goat meat but coincidentally some people who have to move are giving away 7 Boer Goats and asked us if we wanted them. Haven't made up my mind yet, but I can't help but wonder why it isn't more widely available in the grocery stores if it's so good?


It is available in some grocery stores in the south, particularly Fla. or on the northeast coast (NY area) in ethnic groceries. The reason it isn't widely available is the supply is limited and corporate grocery chains are reluctant to add it because of frequent shortages.

We raised commercial meat goats for years and easily sold all our wethers each spring to the latin community. We also eat goat regularly, it can be cooked many different ways, but the key is to cook it wet and slow. A BBQ'd shoulder is as good as any pork shoulder if you do it right. Young bucks under a year old do not have to be wethered (castrated) as they typically don't have the "gamey" flavor when they are in the 50-60 lb ideal eating range.

We don't raise a commercial herd anymore, but we still keep a small herd for our eating pleasure, and as a hedge if things go bad suddenly.


----------

